# et tu Benchmade?



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 20, 2019)

They are getting hammered on Facebook....

https://www.facebook.com/Benchmade/


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 20, 2019)

I went to their page and checked out some of the reactions.  I guess I don't totally understand the outrage.  Looks like a company helping cops.  There could be any number of reasons why those guns were marked for destruction, right?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 20, 2019)

In my mind it does not matter.   Benchmade should be more self-aware of their core customers.   Being involved in destroying guns is a no-go for this consumer. 

 Shit like this only makes folks dig and find....

TLDR - all to Dems:

Donations in 2018

Donations in 2016

Donations in 2014


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 20, 2019)

That's good research, brother.   I think I'm going to go write an article about this now.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 20, 2019)

@Marauder06 -

Just saw this posted.  It does not change my mind.  B.M. should be smarter.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 20, 2019)

It's the same as when they bring them to be melted down. I'm meh about it but I'm not a Benchmade fan anyway.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 20, 2019)

Much better knives out there.  I need another Harsey.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 21, 2019)

*Emerson for the win....*


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 21, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *Emerson for the win....*





They understand!  They really understand!!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 21, 2019)

Morons.


----------



## GOTWA (Feb 21, 2019)

I remember the backlash from Team Wendy hosting Hillary.  I hopped on the boycott train, but now IDGAF because they make the most comfy helmet on the market.  This noggin will take comfort over voter preference any day.


----------



## Box (Feb 21, 2019)

Look...

If you make knives and you cut up all the guns - you will have more knife customers.  
It makes good business sense - get 'rid 'dem gunz !!!

PLus - now we know that Benchmade now only seems to donate to democrats


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 21, 2019)

But, but, the Havok Journal told me to buy Benchmade! 

Every Day Carry Knives • The Havok Journal

@Marauder06


----------



## Gunz (Feb 21, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> But, but, the Havok Journal told me to buy Benchmade!
> 
> Every Day Carry Knives • The Havok Journal
> 
> @Marauder06



I hope he court-martials you just for this impertinence.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 21, 2019)

My favorite knive is still the Kershaw Leek.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Feb 21, 2019)

If Benchmade were smart they would have made bayonets from the destroyed firearms.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 21, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> But, but, the Havok Journal told me to buy Benchmade!
> 
> Every Day Carry Knives • The Havok Journal
> 
> @Marauder06



F6 source, at best.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 21, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> I hope he court-martials you just for this impertinence.



If I still had that power, I'd start with @pardus .  Kaldak is well down the list.


----------



## GOTWA (Feb 21, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> F6 source, at best.


The fact that you even gave it value would be a win for some.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 22, 2019)

Benchmade stopped being good when they stopped making the AFCK
There's enough bullshit associated with confiscation of firearms that anyone helping is a turd.
When citizen A is a clean upstanding citizen who has a weapon stolen, then Shitstain B commits a crime with that stolen weapon, what takes priority:

Returning recovered stolen property

Or

Destroying firearm used in a crime

It's not the former, even if Citizen A is a stellar beacon of the community.

How about recovery of your own firearm used in a self defense situation you were found innocent in?


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 22, 2019)

Ranger Psych said:


> Benchmade stopped being good when they stopped making the AFCK
> There's enough bullshit associated with confiscation of firearms that anyone helping is a turd.
> When citizen A is a clean upstanding citizen who has a weapon stolen, then Shitstain B commits a crime with that stolen weapon, what takes priority:
> 
> ...


You nailed it. The cities of Portland OR and Seattle WA, have turned the Pacific Northwest into a liberal hellhole. The counties and people to the east are pretty much bound by the laws the citiots (pun on city and idiots) shove down peoples throats. Sadly, that retardation has been moving into Idaho more and more.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Teufel (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## 0699 (Feb 23, 2019)

It's a shame about BM; I'm still carrying the same one I was issued in Iraq circa 2005...


R.Caerbannog said:


> You nailed it. The cities of Portland OR and Seattle WA, have turned the Pacific Northwest into a liberal hellhole. The counties and people to the east are pretty much bound by the laws the citiots (pun on city and idiots) shove down peoples throats. Sadly, that retardation has been moving into Idaho more and more.


It's the same with Colorado (Denver & Colorado Springs), New York (NYC & LI), Illinois (Chicago), and Virginia (NoVa & the Tidewater).  Geographically these states are very conservative, but the large number of liberals in very small areas are pushing these states far left very quickly.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 23, 2019)

0699 said:


> It's a shame about BM; I'm still carrying the same one I was issued in Iraq circa 2005...
> 
> It's the same with Colorado (Denver & Colorado Springs), New York (NYC & LI), Illinois (Chicago), and Virginia (NoVa & the Tidewater).  Geographically these states are very conservative, but the large number of liberals in very small areas are pushing these states far left very quickly.



North Carolina has the interstate corridors. Once you get out about 30 miles of either side of the interstates it gets extremely conservative.  North Carolina's challenge is immigration from the north and from States like Michigan and Illinois, so while North Carolina has been traditionally a red state, now it is purple. If immigration continues at the same pace it's just a matter of time till we are blue.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 23, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> North Carolina has the interstate corridors. Once you get out about 30 miles of either side of the interstates it gets extremely conservative.  North Carolina's challenge is immigration from the north and from States like Michigan and Illinois, so while North Carolina has been traditionally a red state, now it is purple. If immigration continues at the same pace it's just a matter of time till we are blue.


This is what happened to WA and OR. Californians moved north to high population areas of Portland and Puget Sound which then had greater voting power than the rest of the state.

I'm glad we're in MT, home of the "if it's built here you can own it AND shoot it" law.

LL


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 23, 2019)

Texas is going through the same thing now, tons of people leaving California and New York for better economic situations. Yet bringing their liberal logic and votes... Fucking sucks. 

I don't see Texas ever going blue, but it's sure getting that way in our major metros.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 23, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Californians moved north to high population areas of Portland and Puget Sound which then had greater voting power than the rest of the state.


I still make Enterprise give me a rental car without California plates whenever I travel around the west...


----------



## Cookie_ (Feb 23, 2019)

0699 said:


> It's a shame about BM; I'm still carrying the same one I was issued in Iraq circa 2005...
> 
> It's the same with Colorado (Denver & Colorado Springs), New York (NYC & LI), Illinois (Chicago), and Virginia (NoVa & the Tidewater).  Geographically these states are very conservative, but the large number of liberals in very small areas are pushing these states far left very quickly.



I'll give you Denver is liberal, but the Springs is conservative overall. We've got a bunch of ultra-Religous groups down here, including one of the VP's favorites, Focus on The Family. Hell, the Springs is so conservative it banned recreational weed sales, so Manitou Springs reaps the taxes from their TWO legal stores. All but two of our State-Level officials are GOP. Boulder and Fort Collins are the other big liberal bases.

I'll say this though; of those four states you mentioned, Colorado is the most balanced. As our large city liberal population hasn't overtaken our rural conservative population (and probably won't, unless Pueblo/Grand Junction go more liberal) we actually get more center left/right Federal level politicians than those other states.
Hell, if either of our senators (R-Gardner/D-Bennet) I'd vote for them.


----------



## Topkick (Feb 23, 2019)

I don't even have an SKS in my arsenal and the pic is showing one in nice condition next on the chopping block.   I've carried a Benchmade for years. This kinda sucks all around.


----------

